# посоветуйте пожалуйста какой инструмент лучше акко, юпитер или scandal



## ankasapon (16 Май 2012)

посоветуйте пожалуйста какой инструмент лучше акко, юпитер или scandalli?
меня терзают смутные сомнения, ведь инструмент хороший не мало стоит, нужно выбрать так что бы оправдались ожидания и деньги.
по этому подскажите что лучше выбрать !!


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (16 Май 2012)

Лучше не достаточно определённая характеристика. Какие параметры инструмента для Вас главные? Ну а деньги оправдаются в любом случае если повезёт с инструментом, независимо от марки.


----------



## ivan_zayichko (16 Май 2012)

если баян, то юпитер. у меня старый юпитер, за 3 года проблем не было. правда очень чуствителен к перепадам температуры и влажности. очень тонкая подгонка голосов, если попадёт волос - голос клинит. зато классный ответ и звук))


----------



## ankasapon (17 Май 2012)

кто нибудь знает про недостатки фирмы scandalli и акко?
если говорить про scandalli то я ориентируюсь на модель conservatorio c 442, а если про акко то на "маэстро"


----------



## Vladimir Zh (17 Май 2012)

Главный (но не единственный!) недостаток инструментов фирмы Акко: недостаточно просушенная древесина. Если инструмент будет эксплуатироваться на территории Урала - Сибири, возможны проблемы с компрессией в период межсезонья (аккордеоны - 100%, баяны - меньше). Связано это с нарушением угла прямая-ломаная дека. Это вылечить можно, но стоит дополнительных денег. Как ни странно, я говорил об этом Дмитрию Авралёву лет семь назад, но воз и ныне там.
Итальянские инструменты делают на территории с большой влажностью воздуха. Поэтому, попадая в Россию, инструменты досыхают и у них поднимается строй. Через три - четыре года Вы можете обнаружить, что Ля уже не 440, а 444. Аргументы типа "так было настроено на фабрике" - отметаются. Всё происходило на моих глазах и не одинажды. К тому же, как-то странно сравнивать цельнопланочные Юпитер и Акко с кусковыми итальянцами.
Исполнители, у которых уши на месте, ищут сейчас инструменты "золотого века" (Юпитера 80-х годов). Самое главное, чтобы хороший аккорд был. Остальное, при наличии хорошего мастера и энной суммы денег, можно постепенно довести до ума.


----------



## ze_go (17 Май 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Исполнители, у которых уши на месте, ищут сейчас инструменты "золотого века" (Юпитера 80-х годов)
> Остальное, при наличии хорошего мастера и энной суммы денег, можно постепенно довести до ума.


да да, вот и друг взял инструмент (из того времени) за смешные деньги, аккорд очень приличный, всё остальное сделаем...


----------



## tchuev (18 Май 2012)

Совершенно согласен. Недавно взял Юпитер 80-х годов для ученицы, аккорд просто супер, а механику можно доделать, и корпус отполировать.


----------



## romik_mozol (19 Июн 2012)

я бы еще посоветовал zonta ))


----------



## lelikbolik (19 Июн 2012)

Нужно учитывать ценовую политику! на сколько вы рассчитываете потратить денег на инструмент!


----------



## ze_go (20 Июн 2012)

romik_mozol писал:


> я бы еще посоветовал zonta ))


плохой совет


----------



## Евгений51 (20 Июн 2012)

*ankasapon*,
Пойдите в любой ВУЗ на ГОССЫ. Услышите и хорошие и плохие. Половина выпускников будут продавать инструменты. Или посоветуют кто продаёт с предыдущих выпусков. Я себе покупал так. И не ошибся.


----------



## garmonist (20 Июн 2012)

Имеется Юпитер 80-х годов (5 подбородочных), но голоса правой руки почти все переклёпаны. Цена не очень высокая. Как долго на нём можно будет играть? На сколько его хватит? :accordion: И вообще стоит ли его приобретать? :unknown: Посоветуйте, плиз


----------



## ze_go (20 Июн 2012)

garmonist писал:


> но голоса правой руки почти все переклёпаны


т.е более 500 голосов?
это зачем?


----------



## garmonist (20 Июн 2012)

Потому что настройке не подлежат.


----------



## Alex KZ (4 Мар 2014)

Что-то тема заглохла.
Уважаемые корифеи инструментального искусства, и всё-таки что заказать АККО или Юпитер(опять же Бариновский или Гусаровский)?
Откликнитесь!
Спасибо.
С уважением Александр.


----------



## vev (4 Мар 2014)

Неблагодарное это дело задавать вопрос в такой форме :biggrin: 

Неплохо пояснить для чего инструмент будет использоваться. Бюджет ну и прочую инфу. 

В конечном счете все сойдутся на том, что лучше Бариновского Юпитера ничего не найти


----------



## Alex KZ (5 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> В конечном счете все сойдутся на том, что лучше Бариновского Юпитера ничего не найти smile



Скорее всего так оно и будет.


----------



## Dmvlad (6 Мар 2014)

Оба баяна достойные, берите тот -который слух ласкает больше и не мучайтесь.


----------



## zet10 (6 Мар 2014)

Alex KZ писал:


> Уважаемые корифеи инструментального искусства, и всё-таки что заказать АККО или Юпитер(опять же Бариновский или Гусаровский)?Откликнитесь!Спасибо.


И совершенно верная поправкаvev писал:


> Неблагодарное это дело задавать вопрос в такой форме Неплохо пояснить для чего инструмент будет использоваться. Бюджет ну и прочую инфу.


Иначе это не вопрос,а очередное переливание воды...


----------



## Alex KZ (6 Мар 2014)

Да какое там "переливание воды". Вопрос актуальный как никогда. Инструмент будет использоваться для подготовки и участия в республиканских конкурсах среди молодых исполнителей(читай старших классов ДМШ). Бюджет конечно скромный. Хотелось бы уложиться в 300тыс.рубРФ. С таким бюджетом к Баринову и нечего соваться. 
ВСЁ. 
А теперь извечно русский вопрос - Что делать? 
Спасибо. С уважением, Александр.


----------



## zet10 (6 Мар 2014)

Alex KZ писал:


> Бюджет конечно скромный. Хотелось бы уложиться в 300тыс.рубРФ. С таким бюджетом к Баринову и нечего соваться. ВСЁ. А теперь извечно русский вопрос - Что делать?


Два варианта.
Либо брать новый итальянский баян.
Либо искать б/у хороший Юпитер.


----------



## Jupiter (6 Мар 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Либо брать новый итальянский баян.



Этот совет,я думаю,поприемлимей б/у - тот делать надо. Тем более новый итальянский вполне можно за эту цену взять. Для ДМШ зватило бы и Фантини,учитывая то,что дети "не рвут" голоса, и не губят механику. Вполне,вполне хватит Фантини. Можно и на 58 диапазон.


----------



## zet10 (6 Мар 2014)

Jupiter писал:


> Вполне,вполне хватит Фантини. Можно и на 58 диапазон.


Однозначно! И диапазон 58 в самый раз,учитывая,что модель там люкс (7 бород,13 регистров,4- голосный)Jupiter писал:


> б/у - тот делать надо


Опять в точку! И кстати еще не известно ,что из него в конечном итоге получится (при вложении 50-100 тыс руб.)


----------



## Alex KZ (7 Мар 2014)

[

А вот ответ от ФАНТИНИ
цитирую на запрос:
CCR/58/С/S – 1 200 000,00

CCR/58/С – 1 000 000,00



Срок изготовления 10 месяцев

Вот такая цена :cray:


----------



## oleg45120 (7 Мар 2014)

*Alex KZ*,
я думаю, правильнее узнать цены у zet10


----------



## Dmvlad (7 Мар 2014)

*Alex KZ*,

Ничего себе ценнички, а они золотом баяны покрывают за эти деньги (хотя бы сусальным) ? Бред на грани маразма, да вообще цены на инструменты полный бред, Италию можно смело делить на 6, а стоимости наших на 3 -реальная стоимость с учетом прибыли фабрик. Никогда не понимал -когда хотят заработать на одном-двух людях...Бредятина. Космические технологии наверное применяются? Новаторские технологии внедряются? Никогда не пойму ценообразования в этом сегменте производства. Ручной труд? Тоже сказки для непонимающих ничего в производстве людей, для которых понятие трудозатраты и их расчет темный лес. Произведение искусства? Тоже бред, где хоть один баян эксплуатирующийся десятками лет и стоящий как картины Пикассо? Тут многие хвалят "Терку", в свое время тоже наверное не дешевое удовольствие приобретение данного баяна, но не видел ни одной терки сейчас стоящей дороже 10 тыс и то -это желаемая цена, а реальная за которую продают? 
Наверное я невежда...


----------



## oleg45120 (7 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Мне кажется, тут какое-то недоразумение! Не могут столько стоить Фантини. Это самые бюджетные инструменты


----------



## zet10 (7 Мар 2014)

*Alex KZ*,
Что за бред?...
Вы где эти цены берете?
Все уже давно знают,что денежную политику этой фабрики (так же как и модельный и технический ряд инструментов) в России веду я,так как являюсь ее соучиридителем. 
Кто мало мальски чего то смыслит,покупает инструменты у меня ,а не через посредников!
Наши цены не скрываются и о них все знают ( хотя с подорожанием евро они немного поднялись).

Теперь о сроках изготовления... Какие 10 месяцев?
Срок изготовления и поставки в Россию любого нашего инструмента от одного до двух месяцев! Кроме того почти весь модельный ряд у нас есть на складе и его всегда можно купить при желании. 

*Alex KZ*,не пугайте народ пожалуйста всякими глупостями и страшилами!
Я не знаю куда Вы там писали,лично я от Вас ни каких писем не получал.


----------



## bombastic (7 Мар 2014)

Фантини действительно норм инструменты. для достижения уровня консерватории мне лично хватило, цена действительно приемлемая. однако не будь у некоторых фирм италии таких варварских цен и дилеров - жуликов, не буду позорить тут некоторых, я бы взял эдак Пиджини например.

Но половина людей ( те, что играют на акко и пидж) фантини вообще не признают. наверное есть правда и в их словах.
Кстати на итальянцах до 10 лет, хорошей выделки почти не расстраиваются голоса, и их реально найти до 300 тыщ, да и механика в укор российским моделям гораздо лучше


----------



## Jupiter (8 Мар 2014)

bombastic писал:


> Кстати на итальянцах до 10 лет, хорошей выделки почти не расстраиваются голоса, и их реально найти до 300 тыщ, да и механика в укор российским моделям гораздо лучше



Не всем,не всем укор российским моделям...Вёз я как то в Португалию баян Бариновский.Через Италию... остановился у друга-фабриканта,делает баяны/аккордеоны.Показать "нормальный Юпитер с Черновским аккордом".
Разобрал он баян посмотрел обе механики,покачал головой и говорит..."Думал я,что после проигрыша русским в звуковом качестве мы,итальянцы(конкретно Пиджини) хоть по механике на троне. Но вижу что и этот трон мы уступили русским. "
Не стал я говорить,что механика Васильевых. Но потом я этому фабриканту оставил на полгода Юпитер,с нормальной механикой(Надежды Буцениной в левой и по моему Гульцева(который в "средних" слоях мастеров на Юпитер). Так услышал тоже самое. И механика у нас уже класс...
А на счёт "держит строй" могу поспорить. Или ZET10 мподдержит меня тоже: иИталия- страна с влажным климатом.Кстельфидардо- 30 км от побережья. Сыро там и летом и зимой. Поэтому ,когда начинает высыхать дерево на инструменте,особенно в России с резкоконтинентальным климатом. то строй весь подымается наверх,к сожалению,не всегда равномерно.Поэтому,не ругайте итальянцев,что 10 лет не выдержит строй. нАСТРОЙТЕ ещё разок. Ну не сушат сейчас даже резонаторы- некогда им.Не делают сейчас инструменты впрок.Поэтому все заказы стараются сделать быстрее.А древесина мокрая...
Это я к тому пишу,что попадаются "не звучащие" итальянцы. Зазвучат.потом...может быть. Но знать должны вы об этом.


----------



## Alex KZ (8 Мар 2014)

Уважаемая публика форума.
Спокойно, спокойно.
Предоставляю полную переписку с ООО "Музыкальный центр столицы".
читайте:

From: Майстренко Александр [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, March 07, 2014 9:11 AM
To: 64[email protected]
Subject: Заказ баяна



Добрый день.
На форуме посоветовали у Вас приобрести баян для учащихся ДМШ
следующих моделей:

баян Fantini CCR/58/С/S
баян Fantini CCR/58/С
А какова стоимость этих инструментов.
Спасибо.
С уважением, Александр.


-- 
Майстренко А.

ответ:
RE: Заказ баяна
От кого:Музыкальный Центр Столицы <[email protected]> 
Кому:'Майстренко Александр' <[email protected]>
7 марта, 13:52
CCR/58/С/S – 1 200 000,00

CCR/58/С – 1 000 000,00



Срок изготовления 10 месяцев



В наличии есть Bugari Armando модель Selecta – цена 1 250 000,00





С уважением,

Генеральный директор

ООО «Музыкальный Центр Столицы»

Владимир Богорада

адрес: 119049,г.Москва, 1-ый Спасоналивковский пер., д.19, офис 12

м.Октябрьская.

Тел: (499) 238-78-09, (495) 642-07-55 

Факс: (499) 238-85-73


Если я что-то напутал в ЗАКАЗЕ. Прошу прощения. Поправьте пожалуйста. Я же предупредил изначально, что я дилетант в инструментах.
Спасибо.
С уважением, Александр.

Кстати нашел тут:
[URL='http://www.musiccentre.ru/catalog/manufactures/id-74.html"" target=""_blank"">http://www.musiccentre.ru/catalog/manufactures/id-74.html[/URL]"


----------



## vev (9 Мар 2014)

*Alex KZ*,

ничего странного. Обычные цены у посредников. Они на этом живут. Поймали лоха раз в год - год урожайный. Только что покупал гитару у дилера фабрики. Обошлась в 60тр. Такая же в Аккорде под сотню тысяч стоит. 

При современном уровне развития интернета нет никакой проблемы пробить средние цены у продавца на несколько позиций. Обычно на все позиции примерно на один коэффициент разумную цену умножают.

С другой стороны Вы посмотрите на ассортимент. Явно никакой специализации нет. То есть люди предлагают все, что звенит, дудит, бренчит и т.д. Своего при таком раскладе нет ничего. "Появится клиент - найдет. Москва - город большой!" - это принцип таких контор.


----------



## oleg45120 (9 Мар 2014)

Да уж! У наших фирм, торгующих муз. инструментами и аппаратурой нет никакого смысла узнавать цены на аккордеоны!


----------



## Alex KZ (9 Мар 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Кто мало мальски чего то смыслит,покупает инструменты у меня ,а не через посредников!
> Наши цены не скрываются и о них все знают


zet10 писал:


> Кроме того почти весь модельный ряд у нас есть на складе и его всегда можно купить при желании.
> 
> Alex KZ,не пугайте народ пожалуйста всякими глупостями и страшилами!
> Я не знаю куда Вы там писали,лично я от Вас ни каких писем не получал.



Уважаемый set10, я конечно понимаю - праздничные дни, но хотя бы ответьте на личное сообщение, здесь на сайте, если я ничего не понимаю - где покупать(заказывать) интрументы.
Спасибо.
С уважением, Александр.

Dmvlad писал:


> Наверное я невежда...


И я такой же


----------



## vev (9 Мар 2014)

*Alex KZ*,

Да Вы не переживайте Юра иногда не заглядывает по несколько дней на форум. Звоните ему на телефон, указанный в профиле. 

Заказывать у него. Ему же и оплачивать. Магазин находится в районе м. Пятницкое шоссе


----------



## Alex KZ (9 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Магазин находится в районе м. Пятницкое шоссе



Спасибо.
А сайт у магазина имеется? Если есть - сообщите. хочется ознакомиться с инструментами Фантини.
Спасибо ещё раз.
С уважением, Александр.


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Мар 2014)

Уважаемый zet10, расскажите нам как на духу про Виньони-Жмодик Х, а то реклама это хорошо, написано красиво, а реально? Как он по звуку в сравнении с Гусаровскими Юпитерами? В левой понятно можно цельную планку, а можно кусковую. В правой только кусковая? Настроен в розлив или унисон? Хитро так у Вас на сайте рядом в описании Жмодика значек Юпитера стоит-) К чему бы это? Не у каждого есть возможность приехать в Ваш магазин и посмотреть-послушать, возможно ли видеообзор выложить этого баяна?
AlexKZ думаю будет интересно, да и не только ему.


----------



## vev (10 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Уважаемый zet10, расскажите нам как на духу про Виньони-Жмодик Х, а то реклама это хорошо, написано красиво, а реально? Как он по звуку в сравнении с Гусаровскими Юпитерами? В левой понятно можно цельную планку, а можно кусковую.



Прям как в анекдоте

- Абрам, тебе Паворотти нравится?
- Нет
- А ты где его слышал?
- Да мне Мойша напел

Так и Вы, уважаемый  Как можно полагаться на мнение других людей при выборе инструмента? У Юры выйдет одно сравнение, а для Вас все совершенно по-другому будет. Самому слухать надо. Да и редко кто из родителей своего ребенка хаить будет


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Мар 2014)

специально для vev

Русским языком пишу, для непонимающих, или по вере своей таковыми прикидывающимися, не всем есть возможность приехать и послушать, а инструменты НУЖНЫ многим, и относительно доступные инструменты, которых днем с огнем не разыщешь в магазинах большинства городов России(если Вы понимаете что я пишу, то -соотношение цена-качество). Поэтому мнения людей видевших, слышащих и игравших на данном инструменте интересны всем. Поэтому и попросил по возможности выложить ролик-описание. Если Вам нечего сказать по теме, то не надо тут умничать, все и все прекрасно понимают. Мнение человека, детищем которого является инструмент, и по отзывам многих - человека, который помог многим людям с выбором, интересно в первую очередь. И если данный форум только для москвичей-умников и всезнаек, то нам простым людям с "периферии" делать тут нечего-обойдемся "терками" с дедовских чердаков, а умники и всезнайки могут создавать и дальше кучу тем по поводу что лучше- "Юпитер" Баринова или "Юпитер" Баринова. 
Извините за резкий тон.


----------



## vev (10 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Уважаемый, будьте спокойнее! И кстати свободу вероисповедания никто не отменял, хотя таки нет 

Теперь почитайте свое предыдущее сообщение: Вы задаете вопрос производителю о качестве его продукции. Где логика? Если вас интересует мнение "видевших и слышавших" то к ним и обращайтесь


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Мар 2014)

Опять двадцать пять, с русским языком у Вас точно плохо... прочитайте вторую половину моего предыдущего поста внимательнее. Там между строк читать нет необходимости...


----------



## ldu (10 Мар 2014)

Тут такие цены озвучиваете :shok: А как же к примеру эти инструменты? Для какой так сказать категории они предназначены? Вот прайс к примеру.


----------



## Alex KZ (10 Мар 2014)

ldu писал:


> Тут такие цены озвучиваете А как же к примеру эти инструменты? Для какой так сказать категории они предназначены? Вот прайс к примеру.



Это баяны производства компании Юпитер Гусарова Е.И.
Официальный сайт: http://www.bayanjupiter.ru/
Здесь http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_2068 ему, т.е. его баянам перемывают(критикуют) кости. Если интересно - ознакомьтесь.


----------



## Jupiter (11 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Мнение человека, детищем которого является инструмент, и по отзывам многих - человека, который помог многим людям с выбором, интересно в первую очередь. И если данный форум только для москвичей-умников и всезнаек, то нам простым людям с "периферии" делать тут нечего-обойдемся "терками" с дедовских чердаков, а умники и всезнайки могут создавать и дальше кучу тем по поводу что лучше- "Юпитер" Баринова или "Юпитер" Баринова.
> Извините за резкий тон.



А что Вас конкретно интересует в этом баяне? Напеть Вам,что ли в письме его звук?
Я лично привозил их Италии эти инструменты Юрию: что об этом инструменте написано у него на сайте то и есть на самом деле: и участие Зубицкого в изменении инструмента и участие того-же Жмодика Юрия . Вообщем,много изменений внутри инструмента за 5-7 лет последних:размеры отверстий в деках,перекидка пиколки "верх тормашками",понижение мензуры,уменьшение самих кнопок с "кнопочного аккордеона" на баян.Соответственно уменьшение грифа, ступенчатость правой и левой руки,скос рядов на левой, ширина конвертора.и т.д. и т.п. модель сама раньше была : это нормальный кнопочный баян Vignoni,но после всех "подгонок" на фабрике ,то есть "русификации" итальянского кнопочного аккордеона и появился 6 лет назад этот вид баяна(сейчас у Виньони более модифицированные инструменты- Баринов давал ему на полгода инструмент свой для "снятия мерок"..посмотрим.китайцы то же "сняли" и не играет. Но Виньони это другое дело). Так вот: в 2009 году для продавца(для Юры) написали его фамилию- просто так,по просьбе,для выставок.Все остальные инструменты идут с брендом "Zhmodik" только маленькой надписью и на левом полукорпусе: это дань уважения диллеру.

Полностью цельнопланочные баяны Виньони существуют: один сделал Баринов( Vignoni-Jupiter на нём написано,фото могу послать, сейчас у талантливого мальчишки в Подмосковье,на 58), на 64 буду отсылать тому же Баринову, будет с трёхголосной выборкой, потом в Польше есть- планку цельную в Киеве ставили на такой инструмент, один инструмент в Чехии, один на Дальнем Востоке(если в Китай его не переправили). Все инструменты звучат колосально,что не скажешь о цельнопланолчных Бугари,Скандалли- я на них играл.Глухота! Там не меняли внутри конструкций, всё заделанно лайкой- глушит звук. А убрать её- "жопа".звенит всё. А менять конструктивно,как это делал Виньони- не хотят.Лень.


----------



## zet10 (12 Мар 2014)

Alex KZ писал:


> Уважаемый set10, я конечно понимаю - праздничные дни, но хотя бы ответьте на личное сообщение, здесь на сайте, если я ничего не понимаю - где покупать(заказывать) интрументы.Спасибо.С уважением, Александр.


Смотрите личку я Вам ответил.Спасибо,с уважением Юрий.vev писал:


> Да Вы не переживайте Юра иногда не заглядывает по несколько дней на форум. Звоните ему на телефон, указанный в профиле.


Вы совершенно правы уважаемый Евгений.
Нопочему то люди считают что я "живу" на этом форуме и конечно позвонить для них или дорого или стесняются?...Поэтому если есть вопросы сбрасывайте свои номера мне в личку и я Вам перезвоню,это способ общения и оперативнее и продуктивнее!Dmvlad писал:


> Уважаемый zet10, расскажите нам как на духу про Виньони-Жмодик Х, а то реклама это хорошо, написано красиво, а реально? Как он по звуку в сравнении с Гусаровскими Юпитерами? В левой понятно можно цельную планку, а можно кусковую. В правой только кусковая? Настроен в розлив или унисон? Хитро так у Вас на сайте рядом в описании Жмодика значек Юпитера стоит-) К чему бы это? Не у каждого есть возможность приехать в Ваш магазин и посмотреть-послушать, возможно ли видеообзор выложить этого баяна?AlexKZ думаю будет интересно, да и не только ему.


Dmvlad писал:


> Мнение человека, детищем которого является инструмент, и по отзывам многих - человека, который помог многим людям с выбором, интересно в первую очередь.


Все началось в 2008 году.В то время мы уже регулярно учавствовли с нашим магазином в международных музыкальных выставках в Москве.Продвигая своих итальянских партнеров и постоянно получая от них новые инструменты,мне регулярно поступали жалобы на классические готововыборные Баяны.А именно на то что...
неудобство скоса в левой руке,слабый бас,неудобство толщины и скос правого грифа,неудобная мензура,слабая динамическая вилка от пиано до форте,и еще много всяких мелочей...
Учитывая эти моменты,я настоял что б в баянах, которые в дальнейшем станут поступать мне на продажу, все эти моменты были исправлены.По совету В.Зубицкого мы еще изменили несколько конструктивных моментов и запустили этот баян на поток.
Модель стала называться "Zhmodik" и писалась во весь корпус,но в дальнейшем я посчитал,что это не совсем правильно и настоял что б в названии были два слова,т.е производителя и автора,а именно "Vignoni -Zhmodik" (поскольку на тот момент эту модель производил только завод Vignoni).
Но с 2008 года уже утекло много воды...Фабрика "Vignoni", да и не только она одна,а большинство Итальянских производителей к 2013 году оказалась в трудной финансовой ситуации (появились сбои с корпусами,постоянные задержки перед клиентами,деффицит выборных механник,не возможность держать впрок на скаладе даже одного готового инструмента и т.д и т.п.)...
Поэтому,так как я уже давно являюсь комерческим соучиредителем фабрики "Fantini",с 2014 года уже весь модельный ряд аккордеонов,Баянов,гармоней поступающих в Россию уже имеет название "Fantini-Zhmodik",и тут преследются несколько целей...
1)Избежать подделок,которые стали появлятся в России (а именно на Тайванькие Аккордеоны стали проходимцы клеить лейбы Фантини,Виньени,поэтому теперь все оригинальные названия будут выгравировыны в корпусе).
2)На территории России на инструменты Виньени,Фантини модификации Жмодик,идет гарантийной бесплатное обслуживание нашими мастерами в течении года (это пока города Москва,Красноярск,Минусинск,Екатеринбург).


Ну и еще некоторые цели , смысл которых пока я не вижу смысла озвучивать...


Ну а что касаемо Вашего вопроса уважаемый Dmvlad,по поводу лучше эти баяны или хуже по качеству Тульских,Корейских,Москвовских,Китайский и т.д...
Я думаю,что мне не коректно отвечать тут на такие вопросы...
Могу сказать только одно,что даже при таком кризисе и росте Евро,мы все же пока,не только не потеряли своих клиентов,а даже приобретаем новых и продаем каждый месяц около 20 штук инструметов (думаю по цифрам продаж в России и известная фабрика Скандалли отстает).
Ну а уж кому на чем играть,это пусть решает каждый сам...время покажет.
В любом случае прежде чем что либо купить,это нужно пощупать!
Политика покупки "кота в мешке "себя изжила.
Рынок переполнен брендами и конкуренция жестокая...прежде чем что то продать нужно это иметь,а многие изготовители не имеют даже образца.
Поэтому еще раз всем советую,не покупайте инструменты в "слепую", по предоплатам и наслово...
Покупайте только то что Вы реально можите пощупать руками и сделать соответствующие выводы брать или нет.

Извените за долгий пост,попытался как мог Вам приблизительно дать расклад на сегодняшний день,а уж как получилось извиняйте.


----------



## Alex KZ (12 Мар 2014)

zet10 писал:


> Могу сказать только одно,что даже при таком кризисе и росте Евро,мы все же пока,не только не потеряли своих клиентов,а даже приобретаем новых и продаем каждый месяц около 20 штук инструметов (думаю по цифрам продаж в России и известная фабрика Скандалли отстает).
> Ну а уж кому на чем играть,это пусть решает каждый сам...время покажет.
> В любом случае прежде чем что либо купить,это нужно пощупать!
> Политика покупки "кота в мешке "себя изжила.
> ...



+++ Полностью поддерживаю вышеизложенное.
Спасибо, Юрий set10


----------



## Alex KZ (17 Мар 2014)

Jupiter писал:


> Полностью цельнопланочные баяны Виньони существуют: один сделал Баринов( Vignoni-Jupiter на нём написано,фото могу послать, сейчас у талантливого мальчишки в Подмосковье,на 58)



Если не сложно - вышлите пожалуйста фото этого инструмента для ознакомления(хотя бы визуально).
Спасибо.
С уважением, Александр.

P.S.
Можно сразу сюда: [email protected]


----------

